# The Son of the Pokemon Strategy Game



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

I originally found this game on another forum here, and it was very fun when I played it, so here are the rules:



			
				 Da Rules said:
			
		

> Someone "sends" out a Pokemon and has it use an attack. Another must use a Pokemon that counters the attack (either by ability or type) then use an attack that counters the Pokemon sent out. For example:
> 
> Pikachu uses Thunder
> Marowak uses Bone Club
> ...




I'll start.

Yanmega w/ Tinted Lens @ Yache Berry used Silver Wind!







Remember when posting, the items and pictures are completely optional. You don't have to use them if you don't want to.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 6, 2013)

Blaziken used Rock Slide!


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

Perfect!

Magnezone w/ Sturdy used Earthquake!

Remember, Sturdy prevents OHKOs. So, it wouldn't faint from, say, Force Palm.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 6, 2013)

Charizard used Inferno!


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 6, 2013)

Guaranteed burn, good.

Magcargo used Rock Slide!


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 6, 2013)

Golem used bulldoze!


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 7, 2013)

Pelipper used Water Gun!


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 7, 2013)

Ludicolo (w/ Rain Dish) used Nature Power!


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 8, 2013)

((That would have to be the Rock Slide Nature Power, so I'm going to choose my Pokemon based on that.))

Skarmory w/ Sturdy used Aerial Ace!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 8, 2013)

Mold Breaker Rampardos used Incinerate!


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 8, 2013)

Pelipper used Water Gun! Again!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lanturn used Discharge!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 8, 2013)

Lanturn used Thunderbolt!







EDIT: Are you serious >_>

Dugtrio used Earthquake!


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 9, 2013)

Mantine used BubbleBeam!


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 9, 2013)

Venusaur used Razor Leaf! (hope i'm doing this right)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 9, 2013)

Levitate Bronzong w/Occa Berry used Extrasensory!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 9, 2013)

Houndoom w/ Unnerve used Fire Blast!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 9, 2013)

Carracosta used Rock Slide!


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 10, 2013)

Mawile used Iron Head!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 16, 2013)

Typhlosion, Counter it with your FIRE BLAST!!! ;)


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2013)

Swampert, use surf! :D


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 17, 2013)

Ludicolo, use Seed Bomb!


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 17, 2013)

Swellow, use brave bird!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jan 18, 2013)

Empoleon used Icy Wind!


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 19, 2013)

Volcarona used Fiery Dance!


----------



## Keldeo (Jan 19, 2013)

Golem used Stone Edge.


----------



## Edoc'sil (Jan 29, 2013)

Steelix used Earthquake!


----------



## eevee_em (Jan 31, 2013)

Gyarados used Waterfall!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Feb 1, 2013)

Electivire @Air Balloon used Thundershock!


----------



## Edoc'sil (Feb 9, 2013)

Marowak w/ Battle Armor used Bone Rush!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 5, 2013)

Samurott used Waterfall!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 5, 2013)

Lapras (w/ Water Absorb) used Freeze Dry!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 5, 2013)

Zapdos! Use Thunderbolt!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 6, 2013)

Steelix... Use Rock Slide.


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 9, 2013)

Excadrill, use Earthquake!


----------



## kyeugh (Nov 13, 2013)

Ampharos used Fire Punch!


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 13, 2013)

Heatran (w/ Flash Fire) used Earth Power!


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 16, 2013)

Hippowdon used Earthquake!


----------



## SonicScrewdriverTaco (Nov 25, 2013)

Vaporeon used Surf!


----------

